

Facebook Just Out-iMessaged iMessage — And SMS Is More Screwed Than Ever - Vexenon
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/09/suck-it-sms/

======
headShrinker
The article mentions all sorts of texting apps, but fails to mention Google
Voice. My single favorite Google App and the sole reason I don't pay texting
fees anymore.

~~~
eob
I think that's because GV merely provides free texting without integrating
other IM services.

------
DrewG
I've been aggregating all my messaging to facebook for awhile, my emails are
forwarded to my @facebook address, and I used facebook for communication
whenever possible. Maybe Facebook can finally replace the outdated tech that
is e-mail and SMS? I hope so.

~~~
eob
I call astroturf.

~~~
samstave
100%

